# Duck Bands



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ive been having fantastic mallard hunting the last few weeks and I managed to shoot a few banded mallies.........


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Heres the second one:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Congrats on the bands. Your pictures aren't viewable for me. You could you try them again as I'd really like to see some more band pictures! :beer:

:run:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

They don work for me either.


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

I was searching on E-Bay the other day and ran across alot of people selling duck/goose bands? I am assuming people collects them? Why would someone be selling bands on E-Bay :withstupid:

I have a few ideas,,but what's yours?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Because some people are posers.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

J.D. said:


> Ive been having fantastic mallard hunting the last few weeks and I managed to shoot a few banded mallies.........


How many mallards can yall shoot a day up there?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats on the bands


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I can now see the first one but not the second picture. :run:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I dont know what to do about the pics not showing up at times.......im using imagestation and I think their server is busy or goes down for small periods of time every day?????

As for ducks we can shoot 6 ducks a day with 5 being mallards. The first pick there were two of us and the second one I was hunting by myself.\

I havent received any info on either band but will post an update when I do.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I just uploaded the pics onto the site so you should be able to see them now:

[siteimg]299[/siteimg]

[siteimg]300[/siteimg]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice work J.D! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Those are some nice ducks you got there!! Congrates!!!


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Superb Photos! :run:


----------

